# best sorority females



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

besides veiltails, which females are more peacefull, I know someone mentioned that CTs can be more aggressive that other females. I can see why this is 'cause Luna is a total sas! other than that I asked for a sorority fo christimas, and I want to know which ones are more/less aggressive


thanks:-DK stiles


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well for those of you that own sororities!


thanks K stiles


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

or other people who just know info on female bettas


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I have no idea, and would love to know! At Meijer here they have several females in one tank with guppies and mollies. I’ve spent a lot of time watching them to learn for my future sorority. This is what I noticed. The double tail was at the bottom of the food chain. Delta tails kept to them self. And the crown tails were most aggressive and constantly flaring at each other. I’m not sure how to tell a female VT tough so maybe one of the DT were a VT. The CTs were also a very dark color and the DT and double tails were the pink with purple fins, so not sure if it was about tail type or body color.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I had 3 VT's 1 CombT 1 DBT and a CT in my tank. They were all pretty docile. The most aggressive thing in there was the dalamation molly! She is so hungry ALL THE TIME! and when i come around with pellets she gets awfully nippy and pushy. Ive been trying to find a home for her, but no takers. Not sure what to do with her now. She was a great tank mate for a good 2+ months and now all of a sudden shes gotten ornery. From my experience i dont think any fin type is more aggressive its just the personality of the fish. Good luck! I did have to take one VT back though, she was the only one nipping and hurting everyone 

Infact heres a funny picture of her looking mean as hell chasing away 2 other females haha


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

she looks as if to say "Get out of my way! I am hungry, and you stupid idiots look you aren't going to do anything about it!"

LOL cute pic


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

She's darker then the other 2 girls, hmmmm. But that is a funny picture!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i have crown, spade and round ..........not one tail type is more aggressive than the other. like males i think it depends on the individual fish itself. and i have some girls small as an inch and some almost 2.5" and most of the time its the small ones that seem to "look" for trouble LOL

i think they are just compensating for their small size


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree that it depends on the females personality more then anything. Winry and Mira are my only light colored girls and both hold their own just fine, in fact Mira is pretty high up there on the ranking ladder. Its Midori and Tetsuya that are the lowest in the 'pack' and they're both very dark in color. So I personally think the color thing isn't very reliable....
As for tail types....I've yet to detect any difference in aggression level in relation to tail type and I have CTs, VTs, Deltas, and a Combtail. However, I do agree that the smaller females seem to be a little more feisty....Winry and Mimiko are defiantly more curious and daring then my other girls :lol:


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got 5 VT females in a tank together with other fish, all absolutely fine. No problems & pretty peaceful.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

We only have VT females here, so I don't know. Nyx is a combtail, and she is the dominant female...so that would probably backup the aggressive CT theory.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

kay thanks, I haven't seen you around much jupiter, nice to see you!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw, thanks! I was busy with some school work and laptop problems, but it's nice to see everyone again.


----------

